# IJCP Pics.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Some irian jaya carpet python pics... I took these with my new Nikon D50. The lighting was HORRIBLE as it was on a bookshelf in my upstairs hallway that I took them. Still they turned out okay for detail. The only manipulation they underwent was being resized.

Hopefully in the future I can set up some conditions that will be more favourable to picture taking and get some quality shots of him. Though he is a wriggly little bugger and probably wasn't the best subject for honing my camera skills. Still - learning is learning.

So here he is, my ijcp, Irwin...

View attachment 126448


View attachment 126449


View attachment 126450


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice mettle- The learning curve on these things is insane man-I've read the manual probably 5 times and dont even begin to understand alot of it yet!!!!! The photo's are good and they provide alot of detail-But you should beable to get alot better shots as time goes on man- It's a very nice start ne how mettle-

I think my next step is to get some scenery and see how they turn out!!!!

And how do you like that nikon so far-Is it more camera than you were expecting-I know right at the moment I am overwhelmed!!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Considering I've gotten better shots out of my Sony Cybershot, I'm not 100% pleased with these pics.







There's a lot to learn. I've been doing a lot of reading in regards to the basics of photography. It covers more than the manual... The manual is good for functionality things and how to set up the camera though.

I'm heading out tomorrow with a friend to take some shots. Hopefully I'll bring home some good ones.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great. Good luck


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

max size of that thing? GF wants a python, just doing some research. Im askin cause that thing looks awesome!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

4-5 feet (males)

5-6 feet (females)


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice. Has some cool color.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Whats the temperment of these guys? Typical snappers like most carpet pythons?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Considering I've gotten better shots out of my Sony Cybershot, I'm not 100% pleased with these pics.:laugh: There's a lot to learn. I've been doing a lot of reading in regards to the basics of photography. It covers more than the manual... The manual is good for functionality things and how to set up the camera though.
> 
> I'm heading out tomorrow with a friend to take some shots. Hopefully I'll bring home some good ones.


Yeah I hear ya about the learning-Thank goodness you have some one close by that is famaliar with the camera to help teach ya-I got to learn this all by my lonesome unfortunately!!!! I lok forward to seeing what ya get in the future though-So please post it up-even if your not happy with the results-I enjoy seeing one progress









I'm also finding out in a hurry that one must invest into some different lenses-But that a whole other can of worms to learn


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Whats the temperment of these guys? Typical snappers like most carpet pythons?


Typically nippy as babies but once you have them out they're easy going. My guy is easy as anything else to handle. Not a nip. He's a bit pensive sometimes when I'm pushing him about to get pics and such and kind of does his S thing. But has never so much as opened his mouth a crack in my direction. I've also heard of a few other instances of irian jayas being well behaved as juveniles. So I'm thinking they may be slightly better behaved than some other carpets - but that might just be my personal experience and what I've 'heard from others'.

Arboreal snakes tend to always be a bit more finicky and nippy than your average. It's to be expected I think.


----------

